# Hohe Handyrechnung



## Anonymous (14 November 2004)

Hallo,
Habe gestern meine erste Handyrechnung über Debitel für einen neuen Vertrag bekommen. Bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen. Obwohl ich bisher mit dem Handy nicht telefonierte wurde mir eine Rechnung über fast 160 € präsentiert!
Laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis wurde immer zu einer gleichen Telefonnummer meist für wenige Sekunden Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Nummer lautet 0137 837 37 37, als Ziel wurde Televotum vermerkt.
Der Rekord waren 78 Einwahlen an einem Tag. 
Mir ist das alles schleierhaft, da ich auch genau weiß, daß zu den angegebenen Zeiten mein Handy ausgeschaltet war. Habe jetzt sicherheitshalber auch den Akku enfernt.
Was kann ich jetzt noch tun und wär kann mir relevante Tipps geben?


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich jetzt noch tun und wär kann mir relevante Tipps geben?


Televotum, dazu sind Manipulationsmöglichkeiten bereits bekannt. Du solltest Dich auf jeden Fall, bevor Du beabsichtigst, den Vertrag zu kündigen, erstmal mit Debitel in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## DaniJenny (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe gestern meine erste Handyrechnung über Debitel für einen neuen Vertrag bekommen. Bin fast in Ohnmacht gefallen. Obwohl ich bisher mit dem Handy nicht telefonierte wurde mir eine Rechnung über fast 160 € präsentiert!
> Laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis wurde immer zu einer gleichen Telefonnummer meist für wenige Sekunden Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Nummer lautet 0137 837 37 37, als Ziel wurde Televotum vermerkt.
> Der Rekord waren 78 Einwahlen an einem Tag.
> ...


Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem wie du. Der kleine Unterschied: meine Rechnung beläuft sich auf ca. 400 Eur. Ich soll angeblich an drei verschiedenen Tagen nachts 3 verschiedene 01379.... Nummern angewählt haben. Und das ca. 3 bis 4mal die Minute. Insgesamt sollen es 430 Einwahlen gewesen sein. Auch bei Debitel. 
Nun meine Frage: Hast du vielleicht schon brauchbare Tipps bekommen? Denn Debitel nimmt sich nichts an. Die wollen die Rechnung bezahlt haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

hallo zusammen,

das gleiche thema habe ich mit debitel auch.
die damen und herren haben mir erst eine rg über fast 400eur präsentiert und mein handy bis zum zahlungseinzug "abgeschaltet".
nachdem das geld bei debitel einging, haben sie auch mein handy wieder frei geschaltet und mir nach nur wenigen tagen eine erneute rg über ca 250eur ins haus geschickt.
nach 5-maliger(!!!!!) reklamation beider rechungen und geldrückbuchungen hat debitel sich überhaupt gar nicht dazu geäussert, ausser dem schönen vorschlag: ich hätte die kosten ja verursacht, dann können sie ja auch die rg bezahlen... (?????). 
der angeforderte einzelnachweiss zeigt deutlich eine regelmässige einwahl ins internet, 24std täglich im abstand von wenigen minuten. dauer jeweils 0,1-0,5 sekunden. 
natürlich pro einwahl eine gebühr von 2,35eur.
und debitel besteht auch noch drauf, dass ich das selbst willentlich verursacht habe... 
ende vom lied: rechnungen nicht bezahlt, debitel reagiert nicht auf anwaltsschreiben, dafür haben die mir still und heimlich einen schufa-eintrag verpasst! 
dagegen hilft jetzt nur noch ein rechtsstreit...


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

...und immer wieder Debitel! Mir scheint, dass ist er dunkelste Stern am Anbieterhimmel für Mobilfunkverträge und wird deshalb auch niiiiie von mir empfohlen.


----------



## Calimero2004 (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und immer wieder Debitel! Mir scheint, dass ist er dunkelste Stern am Anbieterhimmel für Mobilfunkverträge und wird deshalb auch niiiiie von mir empfohlen.


 


Wendet Euch doch an  SAT 1 - Akte , die helfen und senden diese Dinge auch im TV.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Wendet Euch doch an  SAT 1 - Akte , die helfen und senden diese Dinge auch im TV.


...und bohren vielleicht sogar nach... Kontakt kann gerne über uns/mich hergestellt werden


----------



## pit4763 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

eine wahre geschichte! ich habe eine rechnung von knapp 21.000 Euro!!!!!!! die sollten innerhalb von 60 stunden enstanden sein(gpr)! anbieter :debitel/mobilcom!laut anbieter sollte ich alle 11-12sekunden daten aus dem netz geladen bzw. angeschaut haben!wer was rat?


----------



## Teleton (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

Angesichts der Höhe der Forderung verbietet sich jedes eigenes rumfummeln. Such Dir *sofort* einen Anwalt der Ahnung vom Telekommunikationsrecht hat, gib keinerlei Erklärungen zum eigenen Nutzungsverhalten oder einem möglichen Hergang gegenüber dem Anbieter ab. Auch wenn es schwer fällt: unbedingt Klappe halten ohne Anwalt. Natürlich auf keinen Fall anrufen, wenn die Gegenseite anruft besser auflegen.

Wie lange liegt Dir die Rechung vor? An die Frist des §45 i TKG denken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

Es gibt eine Reihe vergleichbarer Fälle. Wende Dich mal an die Akte-Redaktion (akte(at)akte.net)

wenn Du Dich hier anmeldest, gebe ich Dir gezieltere Kontaktdaten...
*Suche Dir dringendst einen Anwalt, der sich mit so etwas auskennt*
Ich frage mal bei Akte nach, ob die bei deren Recherchen einen Fachanwalt kennen gelernt haben. Mehr können wir hier nicht für Dich tun.

Infos:
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/aktuell/content/37613/
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/aktuell/content/39900/
Die Videos dazu findest Du bei Youtube, Suchbegriff "höchste handyrechnung"

*Beachte dringend, was Teleton Dir geraten hat. Jedes Wort davon!!!*


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

pit4763, bitte hier anmelden, ich möchte etwas mit Dir besprechen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung (Hilfe bitte)*

Hallu Zusammen,

ja Debitel - Mobilcom....

habe eine SMS bekommen das mein Telefon gespert wird. ich habe dort angerufen und gefragt warum. Die sagten mir ich habe eine rechnung von 1300 Euro . Ich dachte echt die Verrarscht mich. Was ist passiert, nach viel Fragen und Online Rechnung Durchsuchen ist mir was aufgefallen. Ich hatte Time More 250 + Mobil Web M (inkl 250 MB) vor einem Jahr gebucht.

Vor 6 Wochen habe ich meinen Tarif auf 500 Minuten hoch setzen lassen, und noch vorher gefragt ob das was kostet oder Vertragslaufzeit beeinflusst. Nein würde es nicht. 

Jetzt haben die mir die Mobil Web M seit dem gestrichen, da ich auch schon mal Mails abrufe wurden seit dem 150 MB runtergeladen (normalerweise in der Mobil Web M mit drin).

An der Hotline kan mir keiner Helfen, die sagen ich hab ja geändert. Ich habe nie einen Auftrag zum Kündigen des Mobil M erteilt, nur die Einheiten erhöht von 250 auf 500 !!

Was kann ich tuen, habe ich möglichkeiten? 

Gruss Kai


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2009)

*AW: Hohe Handyrechnung*

Oha, Debitel sieht die Änderung also als neuen Vertrag an. 
Bist Du über Dein Widerrufsrecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen belehrt worden? Schau mal in den §355 Abs 2 BGB zum Fristbeginn für den Widerruf. 

Wenn der angebliche neue Vertrag per Widerruf erdolcht ist bleibt nur noch der alte Vertrag übrig.


----------



## speedy1303 (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe seit Samstag ein Smartphone. Mein neuer Vertrag mit Internetflat (Vodafone) läuft erst ab Februar,aber ich dachte mir ich könne mich ja schonmal vorab ein wenig vertraut machen mit dem Gerät. Ich habe also meine Karte eingelegt, Sms verschickt und ein bisschen in den Einstellungen geschaut. Ich habe auch vorher das Handbuch gelesen was man vor dem ersten Benutzen machen soll.
Heute (montag) auf der arbeit wies mich dann ein Kollege darauf hin, dass mein Handy die ganze Zeit im onlinemodus sei und mir das ganze dann ausgestellt. Ich war nicht im netz, da mir das ohen flat viel zu teuer ist.
Ich bin mometan noch bei DEbitel Mobilcom. Jetzt meine Frage, muß ich damit rechnen dass mir jetzt für die letzten 26 Std. die Internetgebühren in Rechnung gestellt wird? Als ich mal kurz drin war (bewußt) mußte ich schon für 9 Minuten kanpp 15€ zahlen....und die wurden mir auch erst 4 Monate später in Rechnung gestellt. (Ist das eigentlich Rechtens?)...
Bitte bitte um Hilfe,,,,mir ist schon schlecht wenn ich nur an die Rechnung denke...ich hab jetzt das Smartphone ausgemacht und meine Simkarte rausgeholt....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

speedy1303 schrieb:


> Bitte bitte um Hilfe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


speedy1303 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich Rechtens?...


Warum nicht? Lies mal in den AGB von Debitel nach.


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du Glück hast rechnet Dein Vertrag nach Datenpaketen ab und in der Zeit wo Du unbewußt online warst hat Dein Telefon die Klappe gehalten und nichts hin- und hergeschickt.
Wenn nicht ...
... fang schon das Sparen an


----------



## speedy1303 (12 Dezember 2011)

ja ich hab mal geschaut und da wird 9cent pro tag abgerechnet und 29cent pro 10kb....ich hab aber auf dem Handy nichts finden können, wo man ersehen kann ob und wieviel da hin und her gesendet wurde....naja ich kann eh nix dran ändern...dann werden halt bei uns im neuen haus keine neuen türen eingebaut, sondern ein nette rechnung bezahlt,,,,aber ärgerlich ist es trotzdem dass man da nirgendwo drauf hingewiesen wird...


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2011)

Na die ersten 18 ct für 2 Tage wären noch erträglich ...
Kannst Du bei dem Teil (ohne ins Netz zu gehen) das Onlinevolumen nachsehen?
Nur damit Du ggf vorgewarnt bist und der Family erklären kannst warum Weihnachten ausfällt


----------



## speedy1303 (12 Dezember 2011)

das habe ich ja versucht zu finden, aber ohen erfolg...jetzt ist es ja wie gesagt aus und ohen Simkarte drin.
Wenn es dann nur die 18 cent wären, würde ich ein Fest feiern  aber ich denke davon kann ich nicht ausgehen!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Dezember 2011)

@speedy1303, du könntest mal beim Support deines Providers fragen, die dürften das evtl. sehen können.


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2011)

Wenn eine Datenschockrechnung kommt ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend. Es wird unter Juristen durchaus diskutiert ob und unter welchen Voraussetzungen den Provider eine nebenvertragliche Schutzpflicht trifft hohe Schäden durch offensichtlich nicht gewollte Datennutzungen abzuwehren. Da gab es Urteile vom LG Bonn, Kleve, Münster und Arnsberg zu, mußte mal suchen.

Mach  keine Pferde scheu beim Anbieter und warte die Rechnung ab. Möglicherweise machst Du durch unbedachte Äußerungen/Zugeständnisse Verteidigungsansätze zunichte, insbesondere technische Einwendungen. Wenn die Rechnung tatsächlich hoch ist (kann ja bei 29,- Euro pro MB!gut sein), ab zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## mrmb (14 März 2012)

Ich frage mich seit längerem, ob bei solchen Rechnungen nicht der Tatbestand des Wuches, §138 BGB, greift?

- Ausnützung der Unerfahrenheit eines Vertragspartners
- Verkauf der Ware oder Dienstleistung deutlich über dem marktüblichen Preis (Euro/MB ?)
- Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zueinander
- Vorsatz seitens des Mobilfnkanbieters, (bzw. der Mobilfunkanbieter in Zusammenarbeit mit den Herstellern der Mobiltelefone, womit dann gleich noch die Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung ins Spiel käme). Den Vorsatz würde ich annehmen, da die Problematik den Mobilfunkanbietern mehr als hinreichend bekannt ist und durch einfache technische Massnahmen abgestellt werden könnte.

Hat diesen Klageweg mal jemand beschritten?

Ich bin nicht selber betroffen sondern habe eine Nachbarin (bzw. die 13 -jährige Tochter) die jetzt vor dem Problem steht. Der Rechnung wurde nicht belegbar widersprochen, die Bitte um Kulanz seitens des Anbieters abgeblockt, und jetzt steht die Vollstreckung an bzw. IPrivatnsolvenz da die Zahlung aus deren eigenen Mitteln schlicht unmöglich ist (eben die übliche Vogel-Strauss Taktik juristisch unbedarfter Menschen)

Bei mir selber war es übrigens mal so, dass Nokia Kartenmaterial aktualisiert hat, dies aber nicht über die aktive WLan-Verbindung, sondern über der Provider. 80 Euro, nichs wofür ich klagen würde, und genau darauf spekulieren Provider und Hersteller wohl. Das Teil (N97)wählt sich auch nachts ein und ist davon nicht abzubringen.

Bin ich eigentlich der einzge der "leichte" Problem hat diese CAPTCHA Verifizierung zu entziffern? 4 Reloads


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

Wucher greift nicht, da keine Notsituation ausgenutzt wurde. Hinsichtlich der 13jährigen ist festzustellen, dass sie nicht die Vertragspartnerin sein kann, auch wenn sie das Handy mit der SIM-Card nutzt, dass z. B. auf ein Elternteil registriert worden ist. Wenn das Kind den Dienst nutzt (auch wenn kein brauchbares Ergebnis erzielt wird), dann ist das nicht das Problem der beteiligten Provider sondern der Prepaid- oder Rechnungszahler.


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2012)

> und jetzt steht die Vollstreckung an


Liegt ein rechtskräftiger Titel vor?



> Wucher greift nicht, da keine Notsituation ausgenutzt wurde


Not ist nicht nötig:


			
				§138 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.


----------



## mrmb (14 März 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Liegt ein rechtskräftiger Titel vor?
> :


 
yep (ich weiss, ich komme zu spät). Ich denke es wird zur Privatinsolvenz kommen.

Ich danke Euch beiden für die ersten Einschätzungen.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass insbesondere der Vorsatz erfüllt ist:

- Die Provider wissen, dass die Mobiltelefone überwiegend von Jugendlichen und Kindern genutzt werden
- sie wissen, dass weder die Eltern noch die Jugendlichen richtig durchblicken
- es sind Fallen eingebaut, wie bei meinem N97, das sich um Mitternacht verbindet egal ob ich "nur nach Bestätigung" aktiv habe oder nicht, und welches für manche Applikationen ein bestehendes WLan ignoriert.
- sie wissen, dass gerade bei Neuverträgen mit Smartphones und beim Erwerb neuer Handys/Umstellung auf Smartphones die Kunden fast immer in eine Kostenfalle laufen wenn nicht gleichzeitig die Internetoption zugebucht wird.


Da ausserdem - und das wissen die Provider genau - die eigentlichen Nutzer nicht die Vertragspartner sind sondern deren Kinder, wäre mal in einer ersten Instanz zu probieren ob nicht ersatzweise die Unerfahrenheit der Nutzer ausreicht um die strafrechtlichen Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen.

Ich werde die Situation meiner Nachbarin mal verfolgen (und noch ein bisschen recherchieren ob vielleicht schon welche mit der Strategie gescheitert sind und mit welcher Begründung der Gerichts)


----------



## Teleton (14 März 2012)

Wenns tituliert ist sind alle Messen gesungen.
. .
Klar wissen die Provider Bescheid. Datenschockrechnung ist das häufigste Problem zwischen Verbraucher und Mobilfunker (danach kommen Handyabos). Weil der Datenkram im Einkauf nix kostet (5 GB gibts für 10,-) lassen die die Rechnung ins Unendliche laufen, 5-stellige Rechnungen sind keine Seltenheit.
Opfer sind aber nicht nur Kinder. Den wenigsten Nutzern ist klar dass ein MB zwischen 6-29 Euro kostet.


----------



## Zala (15 Mai 2017)

Gibt es diese Masche eigentlich immernoch und kann man nicht einfach die Nummer sperren, wenn es immer wieder dieselbe ist ?


----------



## Hippo (15 Mai 2017)

Schon mal aufs Datum des Threads geguckt?


----------



## jupp11 (15 Mai 2017)

Googelt man nach "hohe Handyrechnung" steht dieser Thread auf dritter Stelle...

PS: Treffer Nr 1 ist auch nicht gerade taufrisch 
https://www.google.de/#q="hohe+handyrechnung"


----------

